# Crate time problems



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and a new V owner. Cooper is 6 months old, I've had him for 3 mos. Working through puppyhood is about to wear me to the ground, but I knew going in it would be an adventure. I'm not new to dogs at all, had dobermans, for the past 17 years, but have never experienced quite a challenge as my new V. 

I'm working on obedience training daily and it's going quite well. We begin every morning with a nice long 2 mile walk, several play sessions throughout the day and another walk in the early evening. It's been 95 plus here so the afternoon walks have had to be short if at all. Cooper will go and go until he is overheated anyway. We have 3plus acres and lots of birds and other winged creatures so Cooper loves stalking, and chasing rabbits when he isn't underfoot. He actually got a baby bunny the other day.. sad...poor little guy didn't have a chance. Cooper didn't destroy it, but carried it around too long. I could not rescue it in time. 

I discovered that the squirt water bottle is a miracle for bad behavior such as jumping and attacking. Cooper has a sweet disposition, and Velcro is an understatement. I am home most days, but I do need to have a life outside of my V so the crate......how can I increase crate time? He is pretty good for about 2 hours then after that he carries on and I come home to shredded bedding material. He sleeps in it all night without a peep...he can be in it without issue if I'm in the room, but it's that 2 to 2 1/2 hour mark that I think trouble begins. So bottom line.....I need to figure a way to occasionally leave him for 3 to 4 hours max without incident. I can't keep buying those crate pads, and I'm afraid if I put a towel in he will eat it and we will have other problems. I have given him things to chew on and that seems to make it worse. The toy gets under the pad and then I'm not sure what he does but fluff is everywhere! Any help would be welcomed.....I've never had a dog do this before.

Thanks much!
Melinda


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some trainers recommend the straw trick. Its just filling the crate 1/2 to 2/3 full with straw, not hay. Them being able to nest, is supposed to calm some dogs. Keep in mind I would think it could messy, but would be something I would try.


----------

